# Légy szíves



## sdcp

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy írják helyesen: "légy szíves" vagy "légy szives" vagy egybe "légysz*í*ves" vagy "légysz*i*ves".

Köszi


----------



## cajzl

I should say that "légy szíves" is most correct.


----------



## Lillita

That's right! The correct spelling is _*"légy szíves"*_!


----------



## Erik 182

sdcp said:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy írják helyesen: "légy szíves" vagy "légy szives" vagy egybe "légysz*í*ves" vagy "légysz*i*ves".
> 
> Köszi




"Lécci" means the same as "Légy szíves" but it's totally incorrect even if natives use it in informal letters...


----------

